# UHF Remote batteries go dead really quick



## timothylego (May 9, 2007)

I have a 6.0 IR/UHF Pro Remote that I use with my 625 receiver and it seems like the batteries go dead really quickly. I was using Energizer batteries and it seemed like they died less than three weeks after I put them in.

I have now switched over to Energizer rechargables cause I seemed to go through batteries left and right and they seem to go just as fast.

I do have to go through about 4 walls to communicate with the receiver. Would that cause them to die that quick, or do I have a problem with the remote.

Had dish for 18 months now, so not sure what the life of the remote is.


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

timothylego said:


> I have a 6.0 IR/UHF Pro Remote that I use with my 625 receiver and it seems like the batteries go dead really quickly. I was using Energizer batteries and it seemed like they died less than three weeks after I put them in.
> 
> I have now switched over to Energizer rechargables cause I seemed to go through batteries left and right and they seem to go just as fast.
> 
> ...


I had a problem like this, but worse. Batteries would go dead in the UHF remote every 3 days. Just call, and say what's going on. They sent me a free remote, and I didn't have to send back the "broken" remote.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If you use the remote a lot (channel surfing or riding the DVR controls), that's probably about right. It takes a lot more power to run the radio in the remote than to run the IR emitters, so you will run down the batteries much faster. It's a trade-off for having RF capability.


----------



## SE_Sooner (Aug 12, 2008)

timothylego said:


> I have a 6.0 IR/UHF Pro Remote that I use with my 625 receiver and it seems like the batteries go dead really quickly. I was using Energizer batteries and it seemed like they died less than three weeks after I put them in.
> 
> I have now switched over to Energizer rechargables cause I seemed to go through batteries left and right and they seem to go just as fast.
> 
> ...


My UHF remote drains the batteries in about two weeks (vip622). I ended up buying two sets of rechargeable batteries just to keep up with it. My UHF remote for my old 4000 receiver would last 6-8 months or more. I'm sure by reading other posts they would replace them.

I thought at first maybe I was sleeping on it and draining the batteries.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> If you use the remote a lot (channel surfing or riding the DVR controls), that's probably about right. It takes a lot more power to run the radio in the remote than to run the IR emitters, so you will run down the batteries much faster. It's a trade-off for having RF capability.


they still shouldn't drain that fast. should be able to get at least 3 - 6 months out of it. I use mine a fair amount and its had the same batteries for 8 months. if they're lasting any less than a few months, the remote should be replaced


----------



## timothylego (May 9, 2007)

jessshaun said:


> I had a problem like this, but worse. Batteries would go dead in the UHF remote every 3 days. Just call, and say what's going on. They sent me a free remote, and I didn't have to send back the "broken" remote.


Thanks for the information. I'll just keep tabs on if it's getting any worse as some seem to think this is normal. If it starts getting worse, I'll make the call.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't use the UHF remote, but I know I just had to replace the batteries in the IR remote after about 13 months use.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Since I got my 612 ViP receiver to replace my 510 the batteries would last about a month. I have been using rechargeable for a while since my remote and my mothers would die out about every month.


----------



## timothylego (May 9, 2007)

jessshaun said:


> I had a problem like this, but worse. Batteries would go dead in the UHF remote every 3 days. Just call, and say what's going on. They sent me a free remote, and I didn't have to send back the "broken" remote.


Actually, I decided to check out the FAQ section on Dish's web site, and then came across the spot where I can do a live chat with a tech support person. I told them the problem and they are going to send me a new remote free as well.


----------



## equinoxman (Apr 19, 2008)

timothylego said:


> Actually, I decided to check out the FAQ section on Dish's web site, and then came across the spot where I can do a live chat with a tech support person. I told them the problem and they are going to send me a new remote free as well.


I have the same problem and just went to the tech chat and they are sending me a new one also.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

puckwithahalo said:


> they still shouldn't drain that fast. should be able to get at least 3 - 6 months out of it. I use mine a fair amount and its had the same batteries for 8 months. if they're lasting any less than a few months, the remote should be replaced


+1. I only use the RF remote, because I'm too lazy to point it at the receiver, and I've never had a problem with the batteries draining too fast. > 6 months at least. From the sounds of the other posts, sounds like there might be some bad remotes out there that cause this.


----------

